# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook Postpaid Business Ads Accounts For Sale - High Quality Ads Account

## RykerWood

If you tired and frustated with banned facebook ads account and you have tried it multiple times and still failed.

Well, We here providing a solution for you. A plug and play ads account to get your ads campaign running.
We are the cheapest one in this business. Others charge it around $550-$1.5K.


Detail of package:

USA Postpaid Ads Account.
Business usa postpaid ads account with US($) Currency.

Warmed UP Account
Warmed up with $25-$50 ads spend. Contains a generic Facebook Page that used for warm up purpose.

Payment method already attached
Plug and play. Add your own or use the included card.

VPS Access
Direct access using rdp, quick and easy. 1 month fees already covered for vps.

What will you get:
Facebook ads account + email
VPS
Service guide
Full support

Payment Methods:
* PayPal
* Bitcoin
* Perfect Money
* Webmoney
* Western Union
* Moneygram
* Wire Bank Transfer

Price: $130

Contact me to buy:
(Skype)
live:.cid.90ad51eb45104d60

Email: [email protected]

-------------
FAQ

Which country are these account from ?
From USA

Whats the currency of this ad account?
US-based so currency is in USD ($).

How Can I access the ad account?
With vps. Very easy access and we have cover 1 month fees for it.

When i get account after i order?
Around 24-48 hours. Max 72 hours.

How much time does the account last?
Based on our experience, It all depends on how you use it. It usually lasts at least a month
with aggressive cloaking and lasts more with regular wh ads usage.

Can I add my own credit card?
Yes you need add your credit card to reactivate your account after threshold spent. Just make sure it's a bank-issued, never-used and non-flagged card to prevent problems with the ad account.

What if I don't have a credit card?
You can use paypal. However the paypal account must be from USA And must have balance on it. Alternatively, you can use included card but it cost +%5 fees to top up and min $100 top up. contact me more about this.

Can you provide Bulk orders and offer a discount for it?
of course we can do cheaper price for bulk orders. Min bulk order is 5 accs. Reseller welcomed to and get discount price.

Can you help me with my campaigns?
We dont offer any marketing related advice or 1on1 guidance. We only provide facebook business ads accounts, but we can help and fully support you %100 that only related to our service.
---------------
Refund or Replacement Policy

* Replacement available around 7 days, 1 free replacement.
* Always Pay your Bills. if Facebook tries to Bill & Fail, we will not replace it)

VERY IMPORTANT!
If you inexperienced on this, then it is not right solution for you so its your own risk to try it. We recommend you to learn about facebook ads, cloaking,similar etc before jump into this.

Contact me to buy:
(Skype)
live:.cid.90ad51eb45104d60

----------


## NoahMason30

Pretty interested any Discounts?

----------

